# We need your prayers please



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Parker started having watery diarrhea Friday, so I took her off food and waited to settle her stomach for 24 hours. Started her on chicken and rice yesterday and she perked up last night and even played with her brothers. I was also syringing liquids in her, too. This morning when I woke up, I could tell something was wrong. So off to the emergancy vet. Well, she has parvo. She had 2 of her puppy shots, the third was due last week, but things were so crazy here, they were going in tomorrow. She's not vomiting, doesn't have a fever and she doesn't have bloody poop, so I guess that's good signs. She may just have a mild case. She got some SQ IV fluids and antibiotics and is in a large crate in the bathroom for now. The other three went in to be looked over and get their last set of shots, but they look ok so far. I have been racking my brain, wondering how they could have gotten it because they have never left the property or come in contact with any other dog. Then I remembered, they got a new puppy next door that they love the play with through the fence. Either that or somehow I tracked it in on my shoes, though I am very careful not to track poop in on my shoes for just this reason. 

So, I need prayers and good thoughts that Parker gets better and the the boys don't contract it. I'm scared, but optimistic at this time. Thank you.


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Poor little Parker! Sounds like she is a little fighter and will pull through and hopefully your other little guys are not infected. I find it so odd that she got it after 2 vaccinations, some countries only have a 2 vaccine protocol altogether. Best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

Pam, I am sorry about Parker. The good thing is that she was healthy and strong to begin with, as are th others, so hopefully that will make a difference. You may also want to research Tamiflu. My brother - in- law had some success twice with pups from the pound that it helped.


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm so sorry. My mom had a puppy that had parvo after his shots, and she nursed him back, and he survived. He was in worse shape too, but if he can I'm sure Parker can. I don't what else to say. Maybe it can give you some hope. Keep us posted.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Prayers for you and little Parker. Hope it is only a mild case and that she will be ok.


----------



## just cindy (Aug 30, 2010)

Sorry to hear this. I will keep your pups in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Best wishes to you and Parker. I hope she gets better soon!


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

It's good that you caught it early. Hopefully, having two of the shots made it a lighter case maybe? You did everything right. I'll be thinking about all of you!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Oh noooo  I hope she makes it...I will say a prayer for her. Now that Parvo has been in your home it can live there for 1+ years so be sure to clean, clean, clean with bleach everything you can as often as you can to hopefully snag it all incase you have another litter of rescue puppies.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

I hope she will be alright. I don't know much about parvovirus, but you and Parker are in my thoughts.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Bloody Nora, all fingers & paws are crossed for you here!!! And to think I wasn't going to worry about their 3rd shots, believing they were covered - may just rethink that idea real quick!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

I am keeping that wee girl in my prayers....hope she is feeling better today....


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i'm hoping all will be ok


----------



## LeStatKelly (Aug 25, 2011)

Sorry to hear this I hope Parker pulls through and that none of the others get it.

Do they use live vaccines in your country?

Years ago, it must be around 27 years now, I had two dobies that were vaccinated with Kavak live vaccine. Both contracted parvo. I managed to get the little bitch through it with brain damage but I lost the her huge brother within 3 days! It's heartwrenching to see them suffer.

To be honest I've not vaccinated LeStat, as he's so tiny, or the JRT puppy I have and luckily neither have had any illness's at all that vaccines could have prevented.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

OzChi said:


> Poor little Parker! Sounds like she is a little fighter and will pull through and hopefully your other little guys are not infected. I find it so odd that she got it after 2 vaccinations, some countries only have a 2 vaccine protocol altogether. Best wishes for a speedy recovery.


Thank you. It all depends on the antibody load they get from the mom. If they get a large load, it takes longer to drop low enough for the vacine to kick in.




MiniGrace said:


> Pam, I am sorry about Parker. The good thing is that she was healthy and strong to begin with, as are th others, so hopefully that will make a difference. You may also want to research Tamiflu. My brother - in- law had some success twice with pups from the pound that it helped.


I looked it up, I will discuss it with the vet tomorrow when we go back for her SQ IV fluids again. It looks promising. Thank you for the info.



carrieandcricket said:


> I'm so sorry. My mom had a puppy that had parvo after his shots, and she nursed him back, and he survived. He was in worse shape too, but if he can I'm sure Parker can. I don't what else to say. Maybe it can give you some hope. Keep us posted.


Thank you for your story, it does help. I have never had to deal with paro before. I have lost dogs in the family to distemper, but parvo is something new to me. You hear the diagnosis an you immediately think it's hopeless, thank you for showing that it can be overcome.



lynx8456 said:


> Prayers for you and little Parker. Hope it is only a mild case and that she will be ok.


Thank you, I appreciate the prayers. I'm sitting here trying not to cry.



just cindy said:


> Sorry to hear this. I will keep your pups in my thoughts and prayers


Thank you.



pupluv168 said:


> Best wishes to you and Parker. I hope she gets better soon!


Thank you.



ljwilson said:


> It's good that you caught it early. Hopefully, having two of the shots made it a lighter case maybe? You did everything right. I'll be thinking about all of you!


Thank you. Yeah, the vet said that catching it early before she got really debilitated was good. And maybe since she had the two shots they would help.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> Oh noooo  I hope she makes it...I will say a prayer for her. Now that Parvo has been in your home it can live there for 1+ years so be sure to clean, clean, clean with bleach everything you can as often as you can to hopefully snag it all incase you have another litter of rescue puppies.


Thank you, I hope she does, too. I have already looked up the best concentraton of cleaning agents to clean the entire dog room and the outside patios. I have a list for tomorrow. And I will be sure no puppies for at least two years or more, just in case. 



Angel1210 said:


> I hope she will be alright. I don't know much about parvovirus, but you and Parker are in my thoughts.


Thank you.



AussieLass said:


> Bloody Nora, all fingers & paws are crossed for you here!!! And to think I wasn't going to worry about their 3rd shots, believing they were covered - may just rethink that idea real quick!


It depends on the when the mom's antibodies drop. They could even get all three and still not be covered, that is why they suggest, even if you believe in minimal vacinations, to get the one year booster, too.



nabi said:


> I am keeping that wee girl in my prayers....hope she is feeling better today....


Thank you, she was sitting up the last time I was in there and it looks like she took some water. And there's been no diarrhea since this morning.



elaina said:


> i'm hoping all will be ok


Thank you.



LeStatKelly said:


> Sorry to hear this I hope Parker pulls through and that none of the others get it.
> 
> Do they use live vaccines in your country?
> 
> ...


I would rethink not getting them vacinations. There is a good chance I infected her by bringing in the virus on my shoes or clothing or hands, though I haven't pet any strange animals lately. It is a bad bug that lives for a long time in the grass and soil. I could have brought it back from Petsmart, too.


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

Could one of your other dogs have maybe tracked it in? Parvo is mean mean virus but it sounds like little Parker will pull thru just fine. You seem to have caught it early but i wilk still definitely send some prayers your way for Parkers recovery.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

EastGreenChihuahuas said:


> Could one of your other dogs have maybe tracked it in? Parvo is mean mean virus but it sounds like little Parker will pull thru just fine. You seem to have caught it early but i wilk still definitely send some prayers your way for Parkers recovery.


Thank you. The only dogs that leave the house are Pepe and Bouncer, they run around in the front yard. I guess it could very well have been one of them.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

svdreamer said:


> It depends on the when the mom's antibodies drop. They could even get all three and still not be covered, that is why they suggest, even if you believe in minimal vacinations, to get the one year booster, too..


Yes, I was vaguely aware about the mom's antibodies and knew that they dwindled as time went by after weaning (therefore it's damn useless shelling out $'s getting them done as early as 6-8 weeks as so many breeders do - far better to quarantine imo). 

Mine all had their 1st round of shots at 12-13 weeks and their next (2nd) lot a month later. Only one has had all 3. Not sure about "live" vaccines or not, how do I check, will the labels off the vials stuck on their cards give me an indication at all - Brand name maybe etc?

So, are you saying to get all 3 done and THEN only the 1 year booster and no boosters requ'd after that, or are you saying a booster every year should be done - sorry, I'm easily confused.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I sure will pray.

So sorry that she, and you, are going through this.


----------



## LaceyGirl (Jan 10, 2012)

Lots of healing thoughts being sent your way for a quick and easy recovery for little Parker. Hope her siblings are okay, too.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

AussieLass said:


> Yes, I was vaguely aware about the mom's antibodies and knew that they dwindled as time went by after weaning (therefore it's damn useless shelling out $'s getting them done as early as 6-8 weeks as so many breeders do - far better to quarantine imo).
> 
> Mine all had their 1st round of shots at 12-13 weeks and their next (2nd) lot a month later. Only one has had all 3. Not sure about "live" vaccines or not, how do I check, will the labels off the vials stuck on their cards give me an indication at all - Brand name maybe etc?
> 
> So, are you saying to get all 3 done and THEN only the 1 year booster and no boosters requ'd after that, or are you saying a booster every year should be done - sorry, I'm easily confused.


I do the three, then the one year, then none after that. but with the fact that these are such long lived dogs, I may get a titer when they are about 9 years old.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

jesuschick said:


> I sure will pray.
> 
> So sorry that she, and you, are going through this.





LaceyGirl said:


> Lots of healing thoughts being sent your way for a quick and easy recovery for little Parker. Hope her siblings are okay, too.


Thank you both very much.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

OMG im sooo sorry  i hope its nothing too serious, sometimes it can be treated when caught on time <3 best of luck!!!


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

svdreamer said:


> I do the three, then the one year, then none after that. but with the fact that these are such long lived dogs, I may get a titer when they are about 9 years old.


Thanks Pam, now back to crossing everything doubly hard for you and yours.


----------



## pastel (Jan 12, 2012)

I don't think parvo does much damage itself other than dehydrate the puppy... Since you caught it early it looks really hopeful! Sending thoughts your way


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

pigeonsheep said:


> OMG im sooo sorry  i hope its nothing too serious, sometimes it can be treated when caught on time <3 best of luck!!!


Thanks Pidge, I sure hope I caught it on time.



AussieLass said:


> Thanks Pam, now back to crossing everything doubly hard for you and yours.


Thank you.



pastel said:


> I don't think parvo does much damage itself other than dehydrate the puppy... Since you caught it early it looks really hopeful! Sending thoughts your way


Parvo damages the immune system and weakens it, allowing other sickness in like pneumonia. The antibiotics are to try to bolster the immune system to keep out importune infections until the immune system comes back, about 2 months after the parvo virus is out of the system. And they can still be shedding paro in their poop for many months after beating the virus.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Oh no so sorry to hear this. Will be sending prayers. Please keep us posted


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

svdreamer said:


> And they can still be shedding paro in their poop for many months after beating the virus.


My vet told me that even vaccinated or otherwise immune dogs can still shed it in their poop if they are exposed. So your dog who goes outside could be exposed- then shed it in their poop in your backyard. He is the only person who told me that so I am not 100% sure how accurate it is- but he is a vet! Parvo being everywhere is actually why I choose to vaccinate with the puppy shots and then never again. Both my dogs are constantly exposed to parvo at the park and in the petco parking lot and everywhere really. Constant exposure like that is natures booster shot! Also the 3 shot (or 4 shot) series gets confusing to some people. What really matters is the AGE the last shot was given. By 16-18 weeks there are no antibodies left from the mother to interfere with the vaccine. The reason we give vaccines before then is to hope we can get a little immunity in earlier than that so they don't get parvo in the interm while we are waiting for a vaccine to be optimally effective. So if you had a 18 week old puppy who had never been vaccinated- they would need 1 shot, not 3 or 4, because they were already past the point of their mothers antibodies causing issues with their immunity. Did that make any sense? If not I am sorry- it is late at night.

I will send good thoughts for your baby! Sometimes even the most careful people can end up with parvo- it is such a scary thing. Sounds like your baby is in good hands and getting the care that is needed! I bet over half of parvo deaths are caused by people waiting way too long to get vet care.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh Pam i'm so sorry what a worry for you,i'm sure with your TLC all will be well


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh Pam this sounds like a nightmare. Hope things are better soon !!


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

Prayers are going up now!!!THERE IS POWER IN PRAYER!!!!


----------



## just cindy (Aug 30, 2010)

thinking about your pup today so I'm checking for an update.
Hope the pup is doing well,,,,sending healing thoughts and hugs


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

KayC said:


> Oh no so sorry to hear this. Will be sending prayers. Please keep us posted


Thank you, I will. 



doginthedesert said:


> My vet told me that even vaccinated or otherwise immune dogs can still shed it in their poop if they are exposed. So your dog who goes outside could be exposed- then shed it in their poop in your backyard. He is the only person who told me that so I am not 100% sure how accurate it is- but he is a vet! Parvo being everywhere is actually why I choose to vaccinate with the puppy shots and then never again. Both my dogs are constantly exposed to parvo at the park and in the petco parking lot and everywhere really. Constant exposure like that is natures booster shot! Also the 3 shot (or 4 shot) series gets confusing to some people. What really matters is the AGE the last shot was given. By 16-18 weeks there are no antibodies left from the mother to interfere with the vaccine. The reason we give vaccines before then is to hope we can get a little immunity in earlier than that so they don't get parvo in the interm while we are waiting for a vaccine to be optimally effective. So if you had a 18 week old puppy who had never been vaccinated- they would need 1 shot, not 3 or 4, because they were already past the point of their mothers antibodies causing issues with their immunity. Did that make any sense? If not I am sorry- it is late at night.
> 
> I will send good thoughts for your baby! Sometimes even the most careful people can end up with parvo- it is such a scary thing. Sounds like your baby is in good hands and getting the care that is needed! I bet over half of parvo deaths are caused by people waiting way too long to get vet care.


Thank you. I had never heard that theory. With the puppies being poo eaters right now, and if that's true, that coud have been what caused it. When I had the other puppies, none of the dogs left the property. I guess if I ever get puppies again, I will retink my practices and somehow try to avoid this in the future. 



michele said:


> Oh Pam i'm so sorry what a worry for you,i'm sure with your TLC all will be well


Thank you for the vote of confidence.



rubia said:


> Oh Pam this sounds like a nightmare. Hope things are better soon !!


Its scary. Thank you.



missydawn said:


> Prayers are going up now!!!THERE IS POWER IN PRAYER!!!!


I know there is, thank you for thinking of my little puppy.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

just cindy said:


> thinking about your pup today so I'm checking for an update.
> Hope the pup is doing well,,,,sending healing thoughts and hugs


Thank you. She's doing ok. I will update on another thread.


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Positive thoughts for you and Parker. x


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

Prayers that she gets better quickly and the others dont get it.


----------

